# Have you found a perfect colour match in an unconventioanl brand?



## Tiifa (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey girls!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I recently purchased Aveda's liquid foundation in Hickory...which even i am surprised by.  Aveda is the last place i'd have thought to look for a foundation match.  I'm thinking of trying the new darker shades of Chanel's Teint Innocence and the Armani line...seeing as it was created by Pat Mac-Greatest-makeup-artist- ever-ever-ever!!!

Though MAC is my staple ( I'm a slave to Select tint and Studio tech), I still feel the need to whore around in other makeup houses to satisfy the makeup freak in me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

Wot unconventional/ alternative/last-place-i-would-look makeup houses have you girls tried and wot products and shades worked for you? Cheers!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 4, 2007)

Chanel's Ambre teint universel is a perfect match for me. In MAC i'm inbetween NW 43 and 45 and depending on the formula.. it just doesn't work at all. Victoria's Secret powder foundation in D10 works good.
Black Radiance powder/foundation stick in Honey works too. You name it- I've tried it and its stockpiled haha..


----------



## twobear (Apr 4, 2007)

PUR minerals powder/foundation.  Mineral powders tend look ashy but this gave me a glow.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 6, 2007)

Prescriptives makes good foundations too!!!


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 19, 2009)

Bourjois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have the en toute legerete foundation.


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 19, 2009)

EARTHENGLOW Minerals ... it took 3 rounds of samples but I got a foundation that I love. Sherri-Lynn looks very yellow and light but "morphs" on my skin  to be perfect for my Winter NC45 skin. I'm in the tropics on vacation and have darkened a little in the past week but Sherri-Lynn is still working great for me.

CRUSHGROOVE COSMETICS... I purchased an herbal foundation for my daughter's troubled acne prone skin. Cinnamon Red was perfect for her NW45 skin. I got foundation  for me too but it's too dark right now. Later in the Summer the Cinnamon Yellow shade should be okay if I apply it very lightly.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 23, 2009)

Sephora matifying foundation in D50. I tried it on a whim and its a perfect match. 

I love my Studio Fix Fluid and Studio Sculpt but the Sephora foundation is in powder form so I like having that alternative.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 23, 2009)

Pur Minerals Deep used to fit, but now I'm up to Deeper... Puuuuuurfect shade.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 6, 2009)

Marykay full coverage foundation in bronze 507---I use it for my 'naked face' look. No powder required, non transferable. A dream.


----------

